# Movie Recommendation: Survival Family



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Just discovered this Japanese movie from 2016. It's about a long term power outage and how it affects one family, a man his wife and two teenage children. They have NO survival skills whatsoever and the movie made a point of highlighting that fact. It's a little slow in places, but overall I liked it. My biggest complaint about the movie was it's unrealistic portrayal of crime, violence and social unrest, even for Japan they were all just to polite to each other for such a situation.

Anyway, it's hard to find to watch online, not sure it's even on Net Flicks. But I did find the following link w/English subtitles if you're interested. I can only vouch for this site in that I watched the entire movie and had no problems.

http://www1.newasiantv.co/watch/the-survival-family-episode-1-engsub.3280.68867.html


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I like different - good overall PAW movie even if it was all subtitle reading - the movie had all the elements (lots of sheeple mistakes) that make a good SHTF work >>>>> probably most different was a long distance bug out on bikes for the Jap family ....

I posted about normalcy bias - https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...-bias-will-u-underestimate-next-disaster.html - the dad figure, that was leading the family unit, probably had the worse case of normalcy bias EVER - he FINALLY came to realization after a few jolts including getting trampled at the bank ... didn't completely disappear - he still wasn't able to adapt & accept totally ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Just finished watching it. If you can overcome the subtitles then it is a really good movie.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Noah would be a good one


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Just seen another one about to get released...didn’t quite look like any kind of remake, but maybe a somewhat remake of this Japanese one. Wish I could remember the name. Not yet in theatres


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

